# .xls zu .csv mit UTF-8 codierung?



## Dustin84 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine .xls auf Office 2003 mit polnischen Texten. Nun würde ich das gerne mit Office 2007 als .csv mit UTF-8 Codierung abspeichern.
Das abspeichern als .csv klappt auch. Doch wenn ich diese nun im Texteditor oder Dreamweaver öffne, werden keine Sonderzeichen dargestellt. Im Texteditor steht die Kodierung auf ANSi und in Dreamweaver auf Westeuropäisch. Wieso denn das? Ich hab's doch als UTF-8 abgespeichert?

*konfused*

Gruß
Dustin


----------



## Drogist (15. Juli 2010)

Moin,

versuche einmal diesen Weg: Extras -> Optionen -> (und der Rest ist im Bild erklärt)


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Juli 2010)

Moin,

es ist vielleicht micht das, was du hören willst, aber Excel und UTF8 das ist ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln 

Du kommst u.U. am schnellsten ans Ziel, wenn du die XLS statt mit Excel mit OpenOffice umwandelst.


----------

